# How to Increase Pigeon Speed



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,
while search on internet , I found that with training and food we can increase pigeon speed. But no one share how 

I can see with my last year experience too that I released my birds from 92KM and first birds returned after 5 hours and second one returned on next day.Now as both returned home, I assume they have navigation capabilities but missing thing can be speed to return. Am I correct ?

Can I increase birds speed and if yes then how ?

Thanks


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

There is lot more to this than feed and conditioning!! I have had the same things happen in the past and present. I also won a few that I wish I knew what I did different!! Feeding is a real art. It changes with the race lengths, weather, and stress levels. If I feed for a 150 mile race, it changes according to what last weeks race was. Was it a HOT 300, or was it a cool 200 miler. Motivation is a big one also!! Good luck, if you figure it out, let us know. Check out the archives at this site, lots of info on the old threads!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thbaig1 said:


> Hi,
> while search on internet , I found that with training and food we can increase pigeon speed. But no one share how
> 
> I can see with my last year experience too that I released my birds from 92KM and first birds returned after 5 hours and second one returned on next day.Now as both returned home, I assume they have navigation capabilities but missing thing can be speed to return. Am I correct ?
> ...


gear a breeding program for what you want. I think fast birds are hatched. 

there are things that can make the average pigeon come home quick, 
having a mate there
eggs/babies in the nest
good weather

as far as feeding one would hope the bird was fed so he can make it back.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

thbaig1 said:


> Hi,
> while search on internet , I found that with training and food we can increase pigeon speed. But no one share how
> 
> I can see with my last year experience too that I released my birds from 92KM and first birds returned after 5 hours and second one returned on next day.Now as both returned home, I assume they have navigation capabilities but missing thing can be speed to return. Am I correct ?
> ...


*Motivation is the key. You have to set them up to want to get home right now. This can be done through use of food, mate, eggs, babies, rivals, perch and more. From there it is training, conditioning and health.*

I could tell you how I do it, but then I would have to kill you. lol


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree on the part that they are hatch, I have breed bad birds, average birds, and one really good bird it is not the feed are the weather, are what ever else you may think it is,
Its in the blood and heart of the bird.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

My opinion only is if I quit cleaning my loft, training, and start feeding crack corn on the ground like they were chickens, BUT I was the best breeder, I would never lose a race?? I think it takes it all, either that or I'm wasting alot of time and money.....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Training and more training the more tosses the better, the bird needs the knowledge to be able to find it's way home. From there motivation like a hen on eggs that are pippin or a cock bird with 10 day old babies. As Mr. Rotondo said, give the best flier in the world average birds and he will win, give an average flier great birds and they will just be average.
Dave


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I see it this way if you have to bring them down the road a 100 times to get them to come home, that's not good in my book, the only reason to get them down the road a few time is to get them in good shape before the races. I really don't won't birds that I have to train a 100 times down the road. they ether have it are they don't.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I was just going by the first post one toss at 32 miles, most people do several before the get to 32 miles.
Dave


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I understand I was not trying to rough full any feathers, I was just saying what I believe in
sorry if I meant wrong.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovelace said:


> I see it this way if you have to bring them down the road a 100 times to get them to come home, that's not good in my book, the only reason to get them down the road a few time is to get them in good shape before the races. I really don't won't birds that I have to train a 100 times down the road. they ether have it are they don't.


Gotta understand that they may be born with the ability and desire to find home but they're not born with the physical stamina and fitness level it requires to fly the distances we expect at the speed we expect. That's what training and motivation is all about. You may not want to haul them but if you don't the ones that do will consistently beat you.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I know this but they don't have to be trained to death, I use to get a 1000 miles on the wing before the first race, the pass two years I only put 500 miles on the wing before the first race and did not see any different s.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> Gotta understand that they may be born with the ability and desire to find home but they're not born with the physical stamina and fitness level it requires to fly the distances we expect at the speed we expect. That's what training and motivation is all about. You may not want to haul them but if you don't the ones that do will consistently beat you.


Well said.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

First of all You need Healthy birds from proven birds that flew well

Birds must be in healthy/good condition prior to race, clean with out damaged feathers, pigeons must be able to fly at least an hour or more just routing around the loft on their own with out fanciers intervention like flagging, adjust feed according to pigeons need dont over feed them but feed them well at least twice a day use light feed to control their weight

Good clean feed, for short race use grain that consists of small grains that are high in carbohydrates

train your birds to fly straight to the loft and trap in right away by using a motivation fly to the nest, young, perch, mate, feed on very short distances



Pigeon has to have three basic needs to get back to the loft

ABLE TO = GOOD HEALTH, STAMINA, SPEED AND NO OBSTACLES LIKE PREDATORS, WEATHER 
KNOW HOW = INTELLIGENCE AND ABILITY TO NAVIGATE
WANT TO = PIGEON CAN BE MOTIVATED BY DESIRES TO HOME BACK TO A PERCH, NEST, MATE OR YOUNG



these basics can be somewhat achieved by acquiring good proven stock of birds
rest is up to the fancier, most fanciers are the problem and not the pigeons


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Pigeons only need about an ounce of food per day. Some fanciers feed once a day others divide the amount and feed morning and evening. Some fanciers keep placing feed down until one or two go for water (the key is don't overfeed, over weight birds don't like to fly). As stated earlier training is important. It builds strength, confidence and sharpens their orientation ability. Start at 2 miles and every two tosses double the distance out to about 30 miles. From 30 miles give them 10- 15 tosses, and then jump them to 60miles (100km). They should be able to fly this distance in just over an hour. Also, as others have stated health is very important. Most fanciers have a program where they treat for canker, coccidia, worms and respiratory.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

What everyone has already said makes sense to me. They have to love home for whatever reason. The only thing I would add is pigeons are a flocking bird naturally. If you see pigeons out flying it is usually in large groups. When I read the original post it sounds like there might only be two birds. They feel more secure with other birds. If you only have two birds my suggestion would be to make sure you have a cock and hen. If you have two cocks they might not be real excited about racing home to be together.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

a Good bloodline homer + good training and you'll get good results , overfed pigeons don't like to fly from my Experience When I want to train my birds I usually don't feed them a lot. you'll get amazed of the perseverance and tenacity of a hungry pigeon, or a cock with babies to get home as fast as they can!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I love this forum. I'm fairly new to it, and enjoy the wide variety of opinions. I respect all and hope to learn from each of you and kick butt in the races while keeping the birds health in mind. Jim


----------

